# Bird safe cleaning



## NuunezzIV (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello everyone. So I have been reading the forum post bird safe cleaning products (BIRD SAFE SPRING CLEANING). I have lots of wood furnishing in my house. So I am hoping I can mix a solution into a spray bottle that would clean and also polish the wood. Based on this list I am not sure what would be the best option to go with. If anyone has any experience or tips it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you dust the wood before polishing it, you shouldn't need anything to use anything else other than a furniture polish.

Quoted from the linked article:

A furniture polish: mix ¼ cup linseed oil, ¼ cup vinegar and 1/3 cup lemon juice. Rub into wood with a soft cloth.

Another furniture polish: mix 2 parts olive oil with 1 part lemon juice. Apply mixture to furniture with a soft cloth and wipe it dry.​*


----------



## NuunezzIV (Feb 16, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you dust the wood before polishing it, you shouldn't need anything to use anything else other than a furniture polish.
> 
> Quoted from the linked article:
> 
> ...


Would you know by chance which one would be better? The one with linseed oil or olive oil?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Linseed oil has a much stronger odor (in my opinion) but is often used for cleaning/moisturizing wood furniture.

I think either would probably be fine and it is just up to personal preference.*


----------

